# Thanksgiving



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Sherry and I have decided to go camping for Thanksgiving this year. My mom's illness precludes doing a big dinner at her house. The past couple of years we have made dinner in our house and taken it to mom's house. Not this year.

My two older daughter's live 150 miles away, and their spouses don't want to trek that far this time. I totally understand. We don't want to go that far either!

So today we visited and made reservations at a waterfront campground about 50 miles from the house. Very nice, lots of shade and places to visit nearby. If we want a turkey fix, we'll order a dinner for three from Publix (local grocery chain).

Maybe we'll start a new tradition!









Dan


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Sounds Great Dan! Sorry your Mom is ill









I wish we were doing the same.

Tami


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Sounds like you will have a nice trip Dan! I bet 'Mrs. Publix' will take good care of you








I miss Publix. Spent 12 years in the Tampa/Clearwater area, and it was one of my favorites.

Hope you have a great time. We'll be out for Thanksgiving too, meeting up with a couple of fellow Outbackers for a quiet non-rally type get together









Enjoy your trip!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Some times its god just to get away. If you have a turkey fryer you could fry one. Its big its messy but its *GOOD*
Sounds like a nice campground. Is it north of you? if it is a great campground I might make a trip down one of these days.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Boy, you are lucking to be in Florida. We're going to Lancaster. It will be cold but the food is great. This is the second year we have gone camping for Thanksgiving and we enjoyed it last year (19 degrees). I hope the weather cooperates and allows you to really enojoy the water.
Sorry to her about your mother being ill.

Linda


----------



## dbauers (Jul 5, 2006)

Already have our reservations for Thanksgiving @ FDR state park. We will definetly be deep frying our dinner bird, nothing like it.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Dan!
Sorry your mom's ill. I know the Thanksgiving/Christmas before my dad died was a real bummer.....I took meals to them, because they didn't want my youngest son (then 4) around. I kinda felt robbed of spending the last holidays with my dad, as I had to take plates to my parents and come back home and eat with the kids.








Then, with mom's alzheimer's, before her death, it was the same deal. After she died last November?? Me and the kids headed to the N GA mountains for Christmas, last year. It was nice, and my youngest son has some relatives up there, and I have a cousin. We really enjoyed just being away from memories and everything. Hope you have a great Thanksgiving!!
Darlene











dbauers said:


> Already have our reservations for Thanksgiving @ FDR state park. We will definetly be deep frying our dinner bird, nothing like it.


And will you be going to see the lights at Calloway Gardens afterwards, that night?? HUH?HUH? You'll know me......I'll be the one standing at your picnic table with a plate and eating utensils in hand!!







OH, BTW, I make cornbread dressing to DIE for (if I DO say so myself!).








Darlene


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Dan,

Sounds great! I'm jealous.

Wish I could talk the DW into that.

Have a great time.

Mark


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

3LEES, 
Going to Manatee Hammock?
Just north of Publix?

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds great Dan
Have a great time and don't forget pics

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dan,

Sounds like a fun weekend!







We will be doing our 'Second Annual Thanksgiving Camping Trip' this year to Beverly Beach State Park on the Oregon coast. We spend Thanksgiving Day in town with family, then head out bright and early Friday morning for the two hour drive to the coast. As far as tradition goes, that is what I am sure ours will become, and we really look forward to the chance to get away and catch our breath before the holiday madness kicks in.

This year we are meeting up with WAcamper and jnk36jnk, so that should add more special memories!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Dan, that's a great idea. My father in law keeps talking about doing that some day. He has a nice 5th wheel so it would work out well. The camping spots we really enjoy are up north and it gets pretty cold by now. We have a lot of campgrounds closer by but I'm not much for the desert type places. Have fun.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I think we're going camping over the Thanksgiving holiday, too. I wonder how much turkey I can fit into the Q...


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

outbackgeorgia said:


> 3LEES,
> Going to Manatee Hammock?
> Just north of Publix?
> 
> Outbackgeorgia


Good guess!

We visited Manatee Hammock on Saturday to check it out. I think it will be a fun weekend.

Our county (Brevard) has three county parks with campgrounds. This will be the second one we have camped, Wickham Park being the first. I don't think we will camp the third. It's Long Point County Park on the Indian River near the Sebastian Inlet. We have visited it also and do not care for the lack of shade and other immenities.

Dan


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Dan,

We're from that area and spend weeks at at time at Manatee Hammock. Not fancy, but they will give you your choice of sites and full hook ups. Little known campground unless you know the area. Lots of shade, fishing dock, great view for launches, close to Orlando, etc. The pool is great in the summer.

Have fun!

Dave, Linda and Brian


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

ow lucky you are to live in Florida this time of year.

We NEVER make plans to camp that late in the year. Here in central Illinois, it could be 70 degrees - or it could be 7 degrees! Ya just never know!

But if the weather is good - winterizing be darned (can't cuss here), we be campin' mon!

Cheers,
Scoutr2


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> But if the weather is good - winterizing be darned (can't cuss here), we be campin' mon!


There's that Outbacker spirit I love so much!
Yee Haw!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

